

Are You a Sociopath? - gmays
http://bigthink.com/devil-in-the-data/are-you-a-sociopath

======
draq
No, but again, sociopathy is currently more an insult than a clearly defined
"disorder".

------
rompic
nice TED video on this topic by Jon Ronson: Strange answers to the psychopath
test :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYemnKEKx0c](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYemnKEKx0c)

